# I Want A Crotch Like This



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I've got to make a lamp table between two chairs. Both chairs are very unique. One is an antique Savonarola chair from Italy, and the other is a Mahogany rocker I resurrected from pieces off a scrap pile.

The table will be less than 2' square, and 2' or less in height. I want it fancy as all get out. I also plan to make a matching lamp, which I haven't designed yet, and am looking for some wild ideas for both items. 

For the table top, I'm considering a crotch veneer I found at Bob Morgan, like the one below, but I'm open for suggestions.
.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not sure I could have any valid input, but I'd have a better chance if I could see the chairs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Not sure I could have any valid input, but I'd have a better chance if I could see the chairs.



TT

Thanks for the response.This is the Savonarola chair:
.








.
This is the rocker:
.








.
So as you can see there is a bit of creativity needed.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Man that is a tough one. I would have to stew on that for a while. This is the kind of design you just have to start throwing out ideas no matter how asinine they may seem or sound, and eventually you grab something from this idea, something from that idea, and end up with a bastard design that would not look worth a carp anywhere, except between those two opposite worlds.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Man that is a tough one. I would have to stew on that for a while. This is the kind of design you just have to start throwing out ideas no matter how asinine they may seem or sound, and eventually you grab something from this idea, something from that idea, and end up with a bastard design that would not look worth a carp anywhere, except between those two opposite worlds.



Well, the chairs do have two things in common. First they are both chairs, and second, they are in the brown family. Other than that, you're right...diverse.

I'm thinkin' maybe the crotch veneer might be too busy, maybe something plain, like a simple Parsons table or something. I've also got to come up with a lamp too.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

What's the rest of the decor like near this area where all these styles are going to be gathered.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I think the table might have a better chance if it doesn't have legs, because usually the legs define a small table more than the top. On a large table, it's the top that's usually the focal point. A small one is first viewed from afar - or at least too faraway for the the top to grab the eye, so it's the legs that strike the first pose. I say eliminate them. It will be difficult to desing legs that will mediate thte two designs one either side.

I'll google a few pics of what I have in my head.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Not saying these are even close to the actual design, but somewhere on the same planet. It might need to be way less busy on the curves and detail but something solidish like these might work well with simpler lines - but not plain jane either.

Got one _with_ legs - probably no where near what else is in the house but I love those horsey legs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TT

Sometimes a person can be so close to the problem that the solution can be out of reach. I've been thinkin' about it too much. 

The room is very plain, with the white floor tiles as in the pictures. There are windows all down the wall behind the two chairs with a very light beige textured verticals from about 30" AFF. The ceiling is flat white 12" square tiles, and I installed white crown all around the room.

I think you're battin' 1000 with your call. Legs seem to be unimportant. I like the designs you picked, like a table for all seasons sort of thing. The horsey one is a little too happy for my taste though. The other ones are definitely in range.

I'm goin' to show the real decision maker when she gets home. In the meantime, if you come up with any other possibles, I'd appreciate it. Thanks for going to the trouble.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Cool. Hope it goes somewhere for you. 

I don't know why I liked the seahorse-looking legs. Don't like the table, and didn't like it for your application. Maybe tomorrow they will look silly to me. 

You don't want to know what my initial vision for the table was. i know I said we ought to throw any idea out there but this one was too farout to throw even for me. :wacko:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Cabster,

I was in a friends house yesterday and saw a table that reminded me of this thread. Did they ever give you the nod on this?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I would not touch any subject that had a thread title like this one.

George


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Given that I am not too experienced in making fancy stuff like those tables. I would guess you would cut the drawer faces with a band saw from thick stock, but how would you make the larger sides?


----------



## buroak (Mar 25, 2010)

Since the chairs don't match I wouldn't want the table to match either. I am working on a table and lamp combo in my shop now. It is different from both chairs so it may fit inbetween them. I am not sure how to post a picture or a drawing so I will try to explaine it as best I can. The top is 15" sq. The side's are 28" and tapered at 5 degree- 15" at bottom and 9.75 at the top. A shelf is 6" up from the bottom with 5 degree taper. The lamp is two 3/4x11/2 Glued together with a dado for the power wire. It is centered on the top and is 19" high. Wish I could post a picture. I will ask for assistance from the kids and try later.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Chippin-in, I suspect those were not cut from larger stock but were steam bent, which is much less wasteful and far easier to do than cutting from larger stock (in my opinion). You can also do it with both the drawer faces and the sides.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

frankp said:


> Chippin-in, I suspect those were not cut from larger stock but were steam bent, which is much less wasteful and far easier to do than cutting from larger stock (in my opinion). You can also do it with both the drawer faces and the sides.



They could be kerf cut or glued laminations, which IMO are a more predictable technique than steam bent.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

How about one like this?
http://www.cherrygal.com/images/CCGrammercyParkSideTable.jpg

I'd turn the column a bit heavier and plainer, put an apron around the top and make the base resemble a blunted, 4 point star with feet turned under at the culmination of the flat "points".

Mahogany? And, find a nice stain somewhere between the two chair's color.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> They could be kerf cut or glued laminations, which IMO are a more predictable technique than steam bent.


Cabinetman, you're probably right about that. I was looking at them again after posting my comment and a couple of those compound curves would be very difficult to do with steam bending but might be easier (and more predictable, as you said) with some kerf cuts and/or lams.


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks Frank and Cabman. I imagine the lam method you speak of is "laminated" by using thin strips formed into the shape you want and glued together.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Chippin-in, yes that's exactly what we mean when we say "lam" in this particular situation. The strips may be 1/4" ply glued up to build a thicker wall with compound curves like the ones shown in the pictures, or they can be thin strips glued on edge to make a wider piece. Usually that is called "edge glued" rather than laminated, but it occasionally gets thrown in with true laminations.


----------

